# Looking for land to lease 30-45 min max from Perry



## Joel8803 (Jan 16, 2017)

Looking for land in Houston, Peach, Crawford, Dooly, Pulaski, Macon, or Twiggs counties.  Very respectful of land and the owners rules, just want somewhere that my family can hunt.


----------



## Joel8803 (Feb 22, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## toxiegivens (Mar 8, 2017)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=894006


----------

